
My butthole has been a location on Facebook since 2012 I can’t get it removed - save_ferris
https://old.reddit.com/r/legaladvice/comments/ev28pn/my_butthole_has_been_a_location_on_facebook_since/
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170749](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22170749)

